# Sighted in Kijiji Winnipeg - YS624 - $650



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yamaha YS624 - $650 Canadian


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't know much about those machines but it looks like a flathead engine ??


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dont know alot about them either, except that it is somewhat rare to find a solid used one. Seems like a very good buy, subject to actual 
condition


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I have seen they are rare and up in Honda land for build but I would have expected an OHV engine. Maybe it's an older one.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

nitehawk55 said:


> I have seen they are rare and up in Honda land for build but I would have expected an OHV engine. Maybe it's an older one.


That one is from the 80/90s. Great machines. Although the tank is unoriginal on that one, most likely changed due to rust on a metal tank, or a bad leak on the plastic tank. It's the 6hp model. They still make a newer version under a slightly different name and changes.


----------



## sellappahbala (Oct 20, 2021)

pls help yamaha sno blower ys624t piston ring set can i buy?


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

sellappahbala said:


> pls help yamaha sno blower ys624t piston ring set can i buy?


Yamaha or have a shop make one.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Caper63 said:


> Yamaha YS624 - $650 Canadian


SOLD!


----------

